
ISAs (income sharing agreements) can land you into deep shit - Sadiya96
https://medium.com/@sadiyasabera96/how-isas-income-sharing-agreements-can-land-you-into-deep-shit-97b059e01f77
======
Sadiya96
Practices like income sharing set up the possibility of an actual human stock
exchange. With income sharing, financers stand to make money from and assert
further control over human experience. Effectively this is a debt for equity
swap and It'll not be a very fun bubble when it pops.

